# Female Baritone: Contralto Profundo. Whatever



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got a secret
Not entirely on topic, but may be of interest to classical voice lovers.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry to repost this. I forgot I saw it in another thread.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

A contralto singing in the tenor range. Not actually that rare for them to be able to do that.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Magda Olivero was once asked which role she'd most like to play.
Her answer was: Otello.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Sorry to repost this. I forgot I saw it in another thread.


Is okay. I found it somewhere posted here some years ago. It warrants its own thread. The question is, are there any other examples of this phenomenon? Or is she it? Too late to get her to sing anything classical.


----------

